# My wife's phone message



## geocad (Aug 10, 2007)

First let me ask you if you are fully supported by your spouse with your training. I don't feel my wife is supportive of me all the time. She likes the idea of me working out and teaching our two kids MA basic techniques but when it comes to me leaving the house to go to class, she gets a little miffed. 

A little background is in order for you to understand her message. We are temporarily separated between our two houses located 175 miles apart. I live and work in Flagstaff. She and the kids live and work in Glendale (near Phoenix). Our Glendale house is for sale but the market sucks right now so it's taking awhile to sell. She and the kids will move up with me once the house sells.

She called me last week and left such a funny message I had to save it and share with you. Sorry about the language. I'll 'X-out' the first letter so you still get her meaning.

"If you&#8217;re at ****&#8217;n Judo or something, I&#8217;m gonna kick your *** so you better ****&#8217;n practice hard! God!! I have to discuss with you an offer on our house, but you are not available. So if you don&#8217;t get back with me so I can talk to Judy and tell her what to tell these people, I&#8217;m gonna ****&#8217;n rip your balls off!"

Oh, this was the night when I WAS at Judo and we practiced throws all night.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2007)

geocad said:


> First let me ask you if you are fully supported by your spouse with your training. I don't feel my wife is supportive of me all the time. She likes the idea of me working out and teaching our two kids MA basic techniques but when it comes to me leaving the house to go to class, she gets a little miffed.
> 
> A little background is in order for you to understand her message. We are temporarily separated between our two houses located 175 miles apart. I live and work in Flagstaff. She and the kids live and work in Glendale (near Phoenix). Our Glendale house is for sale but the market sucks right now so it's taking awhile to sell. She and the kids will move up with me once the house sells.
> 
> ...



GEO,

First, Martial Talk has a profanity filter. So you might receive a note about that from the staff to let the filtre to its' job. Just be aware. 

Second, having a supporting spouse is good an important. Although there are times when it can be frustrating when there is something that has been waiting and they need your input or help. So this could be a one time frustration point, to seel the hosue to get closer to you and put your life with her and the family back together.  

PS: Did you accept their offer?


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 11, 2007)

geocad said:


> First let me ask you if you are fully supported by your spouse with your training. *I don't feel my wife is supportive of me all the time*. .


 
May I ask what drew you to this conclusion?

Good luck......

_-GARRY     :argue:_


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 11, 2007)

I missed how that is funny?

But good luck with selling the house!​


----------



## grydth (Aug 11, 2007)

My wife and I have a commuter marriage and live 801 miles apart.... but her phone messages tend to flow in, um, quite the opposite direction. 

"unsupportive" would appear to be a mild understatement.... although, maybe not, for if I were getting messages like that I certainly would train harder! It would appear your life depends on it! 

What happens when your wife really gets mad about something?:whip1:


----------



## grydth (Aug 11, 2007)

geocad said:


> First let me ask you if you are fully supported by your spouse with your training. I don't feel my wife is supportive of me all the time. She likes the idea of me working out and teaching our two kids MA basic techniques but when it comes to me leaving the house to go to class, she gets a little miffed.
> 
> A little background is in order for you to understand her message. We are temporarily separated between our two houses located 175 miles apart. I live and work in Flagstaff. She and the kids live and work in Glendale (near Phoenix). Our Glendale house is for sale but the market sucks right now so it's taking awhile to sell. She and the kids will move up with me once the house sells.
> 
> ...



She sounds like a real charmer... I don't suppose you'd consider swapping wives, would you? :uhohh:


----------

